#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-24
<robertson> sal!
<calvarr> xit
<sas> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-25
<pretender> buna tuturor
<calvarr> buna
<pretender> as vrea un pic mai mult de ajutorul vostru
<calvarr> daca stiu te ajut
<pretender> pot sa "ard" pe un memory card ubuntu 10.04.3?
<calvarr> da
<pretender> sa bootez astfel de pe memory card si nu de pe cd?
<calvarr> da
<pretender> daaaa?cum fac?
<calvarr> de pe ce so?
<pretender> cum adica? vreau sa ard ubuntu 10.04
<pretender> sau ce .iso folosesc acum?
<calvarr> de pe ce sistem de operare
<calvarr> esti acum?
<pretender> mandriva 64bit
<pretender> mai am un p4,dar nu-mi vede cd-ul
<calvarr> cauta sa instalezi unetbutin
<pretender> ala are mint 10
<calvarr> apoi descarca iso
<pretender> ok,instalez unetbutin?
<pretender> .iso il am descarcat,e in downloads
<calvarr> e simplu fii atent sa selectezi sdb sau sdc adica usb
<calvarr> da
<pretender> o clipa,sa instalez untbutin
<pretender> "No package named unetbutin"!
<calvarr> descarcal de pe net
<pretender> sigur asa se numeste programul ala?
<calvarr> imediat sa verific sunt de pe telefon
<pretender> asa se numeste,se pare ca ptr mandriva nu este .rpm
<calvarr> unetbootin
<calvarr> daca nu cauta multisystem sau multiboot
<calvarr> poti cauta si dd in linie de comanda
<pretender> am gasit un .rpm
<pretender> acu' il instalez
<calvarr> ai si cd cu ubuntu?
<pretender> nu
<pretender> daca aveam...
<calvarr> ok
<pretender> nu-mi place nici unity si nici gnome3
<calvarr> nici eu nu ma impac cu tabletele astea... incearca openbox
<calvarr> eu am acasa pus mate
<pretender> "mate"?
<calvarr> este continuarea lui gnome 2.3...
<pretender> cei ala "openbox"?
<pretender> si cum ai facut? task-mate?
<calvarr> kde, gnome2, gnome3, openbox....
<calvarr> ai instalat unnetbootin?
<pretender> am instalat unetbootin,da' nu'l gasesc in system...
<pretender> mandriva 2011 e asa de naspa...
<calvarr> apasa alt+F2 si scrie unebootin
<calvarr> sau deschite o consola
<calvarr> si scrie unetbootin
<pretender> ok,s-a deschis
<calvarr> alege iso
<calvarr> mergi sa vezi 
<pretender> acum cum fac sa selectez memory card?
<calvarr> vezi jos
<calvarr> sa fie conectat usb stickul
<pretender> ok,am ales iso
<calvarr> ai pus si usb?
<pretender> are usb drive,drive>/dev/sdc1
<calvarr> e ok
<pretender> ok si cancel
<calvarr> ai ales iso cu ubuntu
<pretender> asa,si cum ard iso-ul pe memory card?
<pretender> da
<calvarr> aapasa ok sau start..
<calvarr> si gata
<pretender> e bifat"disimage
<calvarr> astepti
<calvarr> merge? arde?
<pretender> da
<calvarr> dupa ce se va termina... sti sa alegi sa booteze de pe usb...?
<pretender> dupa restart,nu?
<calvarr> da
<pretender> calvarr:nu merge,imi spune ca nu am suficient spatiu,dar cardul de memorie e de 1 Gb...cumva se scrie ceva pe el,dar concret nu se scrie nimic
<calvarr> ai nevoie de unul de 2Gb cred
<pretender> ok,am si unul de 2Gb
<calvarr> ok
<pirea> baaa
<pirea> gnome 2 rullz
<pirea> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-27
<Charlos> Salutare 
<Charlos> ma ajuta careva  >?
<pretender> salut
<pretender> tot citind pe forum despre kubuntu,cica e fain,usor si merge ca uns,am zis sa fac si eu o incercare
<pretender> desi nu sunt fan al kubuntu,am ars un cd cu kubuntu 11.10/64bit si pot spune ca ,in livecd,e destul de vioi,consum mic de ram si procesor
<pretender> ce n-am reusit  sa fa ca fost sa configurez network-manager,nu a vrut nici cu slujbe
<pretender> a reusit careva?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-28
<mihail> salut!!
<pretender> salut
<pretender> foloseste careva de aici kubuntu 11.10?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-29
<pretender> salutare,oameni buni
<pretender> 8-)
<nkn> salut
<pretender> am incercat in livecd kubuntu 11.10-64bit
<pretender> dar n-am reusit sa configurez networkmanager
<pretender> foloseste careva kubuntu?
<danielarad> salut
<nkn> salut
<BadDesign> Cum dau subscribe doar la subjects de pe forum nu la TOATE mesajele inviduale dintr-un subject pe forum.ubuntu.ro ?
<BadDesign> De exemplu feed-ul pentru KDE e http://forum.ubuntu.ro/rss.php?fid=27 si cand ma abonez cu un rss reader apare mesajele din interioul unui topic => bad design
<BadDesign> sau lasa
<BadDesign> prea nabi aia de pe forum ca sa-i ajut
<calvarr> joacă cineva MegaGlest? joc de strategie
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-30
<searching> e cineva ?
<nkn> nu
<searching> :))
<searching> nkn da-mi tu o idee
<nkn> gives an ideea
<searching> incerc sa instalez Lubuntu 11.10 
<searching> live cd
<searching> fac partitiile tot
<searching> si nu-l mai instaleaza
<searching> ramane blocat
<searching> xubuntu il pot instala dar merge mai greu dupa instalare 
<searching> ce nu fac bine?
<nkn> ia versiunea alternate si incearca
<nkn> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<searching> acum iau Lubuntu 11.04
<searching> ramane blocat la unity .....laptop desktop
<nkn> daca nu merge nici cu aia alternate atunci ia ubuntu minimal cd si dupa instalarea sistemului de baza alege sa instalezi totu de lubuntu
<searching> searching laptop desktop
<searching> ok ms o sa incerc 
<searching> incerc cu lubuntu 11.04 
<searching> si apoi cu ce ai zis 
<searching> am mai avut lubuntu 10.10 si nici ala nu am reusit sa-l instalez
<nkn> poti incerca si mint lxde care e ca lubuntu
<searching> si ala mini cd il scriu ca pe live cd nu?
<nkn> minimal cd?
<searching> da
<nkn> da
<nkn> e foarte mic din cauza ca are doar baza
<searching> se instaleaza la fel ca debian?
<searching> asa am facut cu debian
<nkn> dupa ce pune baza o sa ai o lista cu ce vrei sa instalezi si ai acolo si lubuntu desktop din cat imi aduc aminte
<searching> apoi am dat sudo aptitude install lxde
<searching> deci am in lista lxde?
<searching> atunci e bine
<nkn> nu cred ca e lxde ci lubuntu desktop, stiu sigur ca e server, ubuntu desktop, kubuntu desktop, xubuntu desktop, openbox, si mai sunt cateva
<searching> xubuntu e greoi deja pentru pc-ul meu
<searching> daca mai instalez gtk+ si apache php merge mai greu
<searching> merge da nu-mi place
<searching> cred ca o fi din cauza placii video 
<searching> configuratia: intel pentium 2.4 768 rami 64 placa video
<nkn> de ce nu pui ubuntu minimal cu openbox? sa aiba doar window manager fara desktop enviroment
<searching> vreau sa am si audacious
<nkn> si?
<searching> pidgin
<searching> ceva pentru camera foto
<nkn> si nu stii sa le instalezi sau ce
<searching> ba da
<searching> cu openbox ar merge mai bine?
<nkn> oricum ar merge mai bine daca nu ai desktop enviroment
<searching> lubuntu sigur merge foarte bine pe configuratia mea
<nkn> openbox e doar un window manager, sunt multe alte window managere care poti functiona standalone daca nu iti place openbox
<searching> pe xubuntu 10.10 gimp-ul imi recunoastea camera foto
<searching> pe xubuntu 11.10 nu o recunoaste
<searching> nu pot importa pozele
<searching> am instalat F-spot dar nu pot sterge foldere sau poze de pe camera
<nkn> pai ia vezi ca poate au versiuni diferite de gimp..
<searching> imi trebuie un card reader?
<searching> nici gthumb nu-mi recunoaste camera
<searching> ce pot instala sa modific foldere de pe camera si sa sterg poze?
<nkn> sunt multe, gthumb gphoto2 digikam gtkam...
<searching> gthumb nu-mi recunoaste camera
<searching> :)))
<nkn> am scris mai multe...
<searching> ok
<nkn> si totusi un card reader nu e deloc scump acum
<searching> m-am gandit si eu
<searching> bine ms 
<searching> incerc toate variantele
<Morfeus^> Hello all !
<nkn> sup
<searching> nkn esti?
<nkn> nu
<searching> am reusit cu Lubuntu 11.04
<searching> merge ok
<searching> dar am o problema
<searching> volum control 
<searching> nu pot intra la Preferences
<nkn> foloseste alsamixer
<searching> il instalez?
<nkn> e deja instalat
<nkn> ruleaza-l din terminal
<searching> vreau sa pun sound la casti
<nkn> pai conecteaza castile
<searching> sunt conectate dar e pus pe off
<nkn> mute?
<nkn> ruleaza alsamixer si scoate de la mute ce vrei
<searching> l-am rulat
<searching> apare un panou Master Master M
<searching> ...
<searching> Headphone 
<searching> ma plimb peste ele cu sagetile
<searching> cum sa le modific
<nkn> sus jos e volumul la fel si pageup pagedown si punctul de la numpad e pentru mute
<searching> la alsamixer
<searching> castile sunt pe off
<searching> cum le pun pe on?
<searching> am vazut aici ceva F2 F3 ..
<nkn> ti-am zis..punctul de la numpad e pentru mute..
<searching> nu ma intelegi
<searching> am rulat in terminal alsamixer
<nkn> asa..
<searching> si apare un grafic cu Master Master M
<searching> Headphone care e off
<nkn> MM adica mute
<searching> cum il schimb in on
<nkn> si ti-am zis sa apesi pe punct de la numpad sa schimbi la mute....
<searching> am schimbat
<searching> mute e acum
<searching> tot nu se aude in casti
<searching> :))
<nkn> sub bara trebuie sa ai 00 ca sa nu fie mute, MM e mute, fa sa fie 00 si da volumul mai tare..
<searching> cum?
<searching> e MM
<nkn> apasa punct si virtula..
<searching> View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All           F6:  Select sound card  │
<searching> │ Item: Headphone Jack Sense [Off] 
<nkn> ai apasat pe punct si pe virtula?...
<searching> Item: Headphone Jack Sense [Off]  
<searching> pe care punct?
<nkn> ai doar 2 pe tastatura si amandoua fac acelasi lucru, si ar trebui sa fie M0 dupa ce il apesi, si apoi apesi si pe virgula si trebuie sa fie 00..
<searching> deci
<searching> cu sagetile sunt pe Headphone
<searching> mai sus am un drepturnghi in care scrie MM
<nkn> apasa pe punct
<searching> pe care punct?
<nkn> trebuie sa se schimbe MM ala
<searching> s-a schimbat
<nkn> pai doar 2 ai, ti-am zis ca amandoua fac acelasi lucru
<searching> virgula il pune off
<nkn> fa sa fie in loc de MM 00
<searching> da
<searching> acum merge
<searching> ms 
<searching> complicat l-au facut
<nkn> complicat?
<searching> stai si te uiti ca calu la el si nu stii sa-l modifici ca nu scrie cum se face
<searching> :))))))))))))
<nkn> pai scrie acolo sa apesi pe F1 pentru help, normal scrie acolo tot....
<searching> nu scrie de punct 
<searching> am apasat si F1
<searching> am rezolvat 
<searching> ms
<nkn> toate tastele alea se pot folosi fara shift
<nkn> spune <> left/right mute
<searching> sa te intreb altceva
<nkn> <> = ,.
<nkn> fara shift..
<searching> am inteles
<searching> gtk+ 3 se poate instala ?
<nkn> ar trebui sa aiba deja
<searching> am vazut ca pe xubuntu este gtk 2
<nkn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.0.8-0ubuntu1
<searching> ok
<nkn> natty are gtk3 in repo, nu stiu sigur daca vine preinstalat
<searching> si 2 daca instalez e bine
<searching> ce fuge Lubuntu asta :))
<searching> are gcc instalat?
<nkn> nu stiu, verifica
<searching> nu are
<searching> sunt la inceput cu C si gtk+
<searching> o interfata grafica facuta in Lubuntu ruleaza si pe Debian?
<searching> ca pe windows nu merge :))
<nkn> cum sa mearga pe windoz asa ceva..
<searching> pe Debian merge?
<nkn> lxde? da
<searching> ok ms 
<Intel> salut
<nkn> salut
<Intel> am renutat la ubuntu 11.10 pentru Kubuntu
<Intel> din pacate unity se blocheaza
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-22
<crismblog> salutare
<Paul92> stiti vreun dictionar englez-roman bun? (care sa aiba toate sensurile/expresii/idiomuri/etc)?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-23
<Paul92> stiti vreun dictionar en-ro?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-24
<crismblog> seara bună
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-25
<crismblog> seara bună
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-26
<crismblog> `neața
<adrianrly> Sal
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-27
<crismblog> salutare
<crismblog> seara bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-21
<Hyperborean_Ro> seara buna
<Hyperborean_Ro> se poate asculta youtube in terminal,dar doar audio ?
<rich1974> salut fratilor
<ovidiu-florin> rich1974: salut
<rich1974> ce activitate intensa pe aici
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-22
<dmr> sal
<ovidiu-florin> salut dmr
<dmr> V3n3RiX: sal 
<dmr> ai renuntat la arch?
<ridgeywtf> sal
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-23
<Marian_> Salutare cineva care doreste sa isi intinda nervi la intrebarile mele despre ubuntu
<marian_> Ifoloseste cineva ubuntu 13.10 imi puteti spune de ce imi dispare uneori cursorul? ori de multe ori face flashuri se pierde nu il mai gasesc apoi reapare!!
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-24
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-25
<Ionut> cineva prin zona?
<Ionut> salut FDCX, esti online?!
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-26
<Ionut> salut, careva prin zona?!
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-23
<Cracknel> !pingme
<Libertiny> Cracknel: Error: "pingme" is not a valid command.
<Cracknel> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
<TARA24> Ola
<geosoft1> e careva ?
<TARA24> eu :))
<TARA24> salutare
<TARA24> defapt sunt de ceva vreme
<geosoft1> salutare...
<TARA24> vad ca nu prea se incgesuie lumea pe aici
<geosoft1> ziceau pe forum ca bate vintul pe aici si am zis sa arunc o privire...
<geosoft1> da, e cam aerisit :)
<TARA24> asta e....eu ma lupt cu o ebre :))
<TARA24> bre**
<TARA24> nu mai vad tastele...bere**
<kondrei> buna seara, cineva on?
<ovidiu_calbajos> salut
<kondrei> pot sa pun aici o intrebare legata de administrare sau scriu pe forum?
<ovidiu_calbajos> kondrei: la care administrare te referi? 
<kondrei> da, la administrare server ubuntu, vps :)
<ovidiu_calbajos> shoot
<kondrei> Vreau sa instalez un client de webmail roundcube si nici cum nu am reusit sa-l instalez. am urmarit toti pasii de instalre si nu stiu ce-mi scapa: la conectare primesc mesajul Connection to storage server failed. baza de date mysql este creata, postfix din terminal merge si nu stiu ce am omis
<ovidiu_calbajos> kondrei: ce tutorial ai folosit pentru instalare?
<kondrei> unul complet nu am, gasit. prima data a folosit asta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto si pe urma https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Roundcube
<ovidiu_calbajos> in loguri ce apare?
<ovidiu_calbajos> fisierul de configurare(main.inc.php) ce contine?
<kondrei> are 900 de linii, pun aici?
<kondrei> in /var/log/roundcube/errors am asa: AUTHENTICATE PLAIN: Authentication failed. in /usr/share/roundcube/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube_imap.php on line 184 (POST /mail/?_task=login&_action=login)
<ovidiu_calbajos> kondrei: da c/p la ultimele 20 linii din log aici http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kondrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8644582/
<ovidiu_calbajos> acuma fara sa glumim, ai incercat sa restartezi serverul?
<kondrei> da da, ii un VPS dar i-am dat reboot din zpanel
<ovidiu_calbajos> ce ip are serverul?
<kondrei> 46.102.232.106
<ovidiu_calbajos> kondrei: serverul de imap iti este pornit?
<kondrei> asta sa fie? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8644927/
<ovidiu_calbajos> kondrei: ala era, insa inainte sa dai paste la link-ul ala, serverul imap nu era accesibil din internet
<ovidiu_calbajos> acum iti merge autentificarea din roundcube?
<kondrei> acum merge autentificarea dar imi apare mesajul SERVICE CURRENTLY NOT AVAILABLE!  Error No. [500], ma documentez ...
<ovidiu_calbajos> http://www.roundcubeforum.net/index.php?topic=15191.0
<ovidiu_calbajos> in error log ce iti apare?
<kondrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8645861/
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-25
 * ev0lv3 neata
<crismblog> Cum a ajuns Clujul în ochii străinilor „Silicon Valley al Europei“ http://ur1.ca/iiumg
#ubuntu-ro 2016-10-29
<f11> salut!!
